# 4x4 Center Commutator help



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been stuck on this commutator for a while now..

(left side)Bottom left(as if you were facing it) <-> (down side)Bottom Right(as if you were facing it)

after a z2:


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 25, 2008)

So you want a commutator for a 2-cycle, or what?

Is this r2, U2, a leftover parity, cage, etc?
(mainly: Is there a buffer, and where?)


----------



## Pedro (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd do:
z y'
r d2 r' U2 r d2 r' U2
y z'


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 25, 2008)

Pedro said:


> I'd do:
> z y'
> r d2 r' U2 r d2 r' U2
> y z'



Hmm, thanks, with set-up moves this could be very useful.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 25, 2008)

If all you want to do is swap only one center cubie from one face to another, you can try this:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=75888&postcount=46

I would think it would be good for BLD.


----------

